# Toyota echo, yaris, vitz 2005 Xpresskit Xk05



## ajjz75 (May 1, 2011)

I have a toyota yaris / echo / vitz 2005. which I have installed a remote start viper 5901 and works perfect. when starting the vehicle need to have the key with the chip in the switch. I bought a bypass module xpresskit xk05 and is not compatible with my vehicle. 

There is a person able to help and say bypass is compatible with yaris echo vitz 2005?


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

Idatalink ads-al-ca will work, when you program it just make sure to program it to dbi firmware


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

Or you can use the dei module 556uw


----------

